
A 45-year Holiday Tradition – CBC's Al Maitland Reads Forsyth's “The Shepherd” - DrScump
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/fireside-al-maitland-reads-frederick-forsyth-s-the-shepherd-1.2472038
======
DrScump
Background:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shepherd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shepherd)

I can't find a schedule for this on CBC Radio's AIH website, but I found this
link in a search. Typically, it was aired on As It Happens on the last weekday
before Christmas Eve, I think.

It was first read on-air in 1979 and has been repeated annually. It was
written as a ghost story, of a kind, for his wife.

